# Angle grinder for hooves



## Dusty (Mar 18, 2008)

I finally got around to trying out an idea I had for a while, and put a sand paper flap disc on my angle grinder. It worked great, too. I use 60 grit wheel and it seemed to remove everything pretty easily and didn't leave it rough either. Any one else tried this?


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

I had someone do it for me before Appraisals last year. I'm not strong enough to use it myself, but it sure got my hooves pretty. The dust is nasty, though!


----------



## EbonyFarms (Jan 17, 2011)

I use a Dewalt angle grinder. It is very nice to use to shape the hooves just right, but yes it is very heavy and cumbersom. Gotta have strong wrists and arms. And yes, the dust is nasty.


----------



## Dusty (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah you have to be careful and keep a strong grip on it or it will get away from you. I am wondering if a finer grit would do as good and not be so "grabby" when you are grinding on the sole.


----------



## EbonyFarms (Jan 17, 2011)

I always wear nice thick leather gloves when I do use it because of it running away sometimes. If I didn't, I would have gotten holes in my hands from it trying to eat me. Things we do for our goats!


----------



## boeredsilly (Feb 10, 2011)

Most all the boer people around here use a grinder. I can't hold them, too heavy. But someone told me the other day they had seen one that was smaller & made for the purpose of livestock hooves, but I haven't been able to find one yet.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

I ordered this one, but I haven't used it yet

http://www.hooftrimmingtools.net/equinetools.html


----------



## boeredsilly (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the link. It definitely looks small enough to handle. Do you remember what the shipping weight (if it said) was on it? That would give me a good ideal if I could handle the weight of it. I have arthritis in my hands & something holding something heavy or bulky is a real problem for me. Please let us know how it works.


----------

